# Barbecue taste and smell won't go away (was Burn Co.)



## jcbigler

So I finally ate at Burn Company Barbecue in Tulsa today. I have to say that I'm not that impressed. I only had to wait in line about 20 minutes, and the place was packed, so I thought it would be good...I hoped it would be good. I wanted it to be good. I was meeting some people for lunch at another establishment, so I had to get my order to go. 

First of all, when I stepped up to the counter to order, at 12:25 this afternoon, apparently, they had JUST sold the last of their brisket to the guy ahead of me. If I had not had to circle back around to find a parking spot, I would have been early enough to get some brisket.

Then when I did order, they screwed up the order. I ordered a 4-slab of ribs, hot link, and cole-slaw and a fountain drink. They gave me a 6-slab of ribs, pulled pork sandwich, and a smoked bologna sandwich. And they forgot to give me a cup for the drink. They gave me no extras with my to-go order: no bread or onions, pickle, peppers etc... And no napkins/utensils packet. Just two small cups of a sauce that was unremarkable. I had to stop at a just emptied table and grab a couple of napkins off the spool sitting on the table.

And then, while the initial flavor was decent and the meat was tender, it had an overpowering charcoal flavor. Which isn't bad in and of itself, when you are at a park and grilling burgers or hot dogs. But on slow smoked meat that has been cooking for 6 to 10 hours, it's a bit much. It lacked a smooth smoky flavor. It was all charcoal. And there is something in their rub that while initially was very good, it left a very strong and bitter after taste, which I now don't like. 

And finally, now, even 8 hours after eating there that smell (it's a stench really) and taste of their charcoal and whatever rub they used is still on my hands and in my mouth. Even after washing multiple times, and eating a whole other meal it's still there. Not good. 

They use consumer level Hasty-Bake charcoal grills to "smoke" their meat. Not real smokers with wood, and you can easily tell the difference. 

At the initial eating, I was willing to give them another shot and go back and try to get some brisket, hot links and cole-slaw, but this permanent charcoal smell and taste that won't go away may be too much for me to power through. 

They also did not have Big Red Soda in their fountain drink selection. 

I give them a 2 out of 10.


----------



## b-one

Sounds like a wonderful experience! I'm all to often disappointed with most places we eat but when you pay big bucks for some que and it's below average it seems to suck even worse.


----------



## jcbigler

So a day later, and my hands still smell like that nasty charcoal smoke and I can still taste it too...

Not sure what they do to their meat, but this isn't right. And frankly it is starting to be disgusting. 

I can't fathom what they do to their meat to make the taste and smell linger this long after washing my hands multiple times, brushing my teeth, and eating multiple meals now.

Even after spending a whole day running my own smoker it doesn't hang around this long. This is not a good trait for barbecue.


----------



## tropics

JCBigler said:


> So a day later, and my hands still smell like that nasty charcoal smoke and I can still taste it too...
> 
> Not sure what they do to their meat, but this isn't right. And frankly it is starting to be disgusting.
> 
> I can't fathom what they do to their meat to make the taste and smell linger this long after washing my hands multiple times, brushing my teeth, and eating multiple meals now.
> 
> Even after spending a whole day running my own smoker it doesn't hang around this long. This is not a good trait for barbecue.


Justice try washing your hands,with a SS Spoon like a serving spoon.Then use some soap and water,I do this after working on a fishing boat.Good Luck

Richie


----------



## JckDanls 07

tropics said:


> JCBigler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a day later, and my hands still smell like that nasty charcoal smoke and I can still taste it too...
> 
> Not sure what they do to their meat, but this isn't right. And frankly it is starting to be disgusting.
> 
> I can't fathom what they do to their meat to make the taste and smell linger this long after washing my hands multiple times, brushing my teeth, and eating multiple meals now.
> 
> Even after spending a whole day running my own smoker it doesn't hang around this long. This is not a good trait for barbecue.
> 
> 
> 
> Justice* try washing your hands,with a SS Spoon like a serving spoon*.Then use some soap and water,I do this after working on a fishing boat.Good Luck
> Richie
Click to expand...



DO WHAT ????


----------



## mneeley490

Stainless steel. Some places sell it in a soap-sized bar. It's supposed to remove bad scents from your hands. I've never tried it, so I can't say whether it works or not.

Sorry about your experience, JC.


----------



## tropics

JckDanls 07 said:


> DO WHAT ????


Use the SS like you were trying to build up a foam from a bar of soap. as Mneeley said SS is sold and looks like a bar of soap.

Richie


----------



## stickyfingers

Don't ask how or why I know this (you probably would not enjoy the story), but I bet the smell is in your nose. Rinse it out.


----------



## jcbigler

stickyFingers said:


> Don't ask how or why I know this (you probably would not enjoy the story), but I bet the smell is in your nose. Rinse it out.


It can't just be in my nose. My wife could smell it on my hands too. She said it smelled like gas (lighter fluid?).


----------



## doctord1955

Wash ur hands with white vinegar!!


----------



## tropics

mneeley490 said:


> Stainless steel. Some places sell it in a soap-sized bar. It's supposed to remove bad scents from your hands. I've never tried it, so I can't say whether it works or not.
> 
> Sorry about your experience, JC.


I picked mine up in Cabelas 













100_3003.JPG



__ tropics
__ Oct 18, 2015






Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked

Man what a bad experience and you had to pay for it. Very few BBQ shops do I enjoy their food. But for sure the SS works don't know why. Most bath rooms have SS fixtures just rub your hands on them after wetting then wash with soap do it all the time after eating crabs.


----------



## siege

Yup, it works. I have a stainless " soap " at the kitchen sink. I use it after cutting onions, or chopping up garlic. Works like a charm.


----------



## daveomak

Sounds like the BBQ joint used "Self Lighting charcoal" to cook the food....   NO ONE SHOULD EVER USE THAT STUFF !!!!


----------



## vwaldoguy

Is it a lighter fluid taste/smell?


----------



## jcbigler

I'll have to look into one of those stainless steel soap bar things. 

I have no idea if they use self starting charcoal. It could be the taste of lighter fluid mixed in with the taste of charcoal and whatever that overly pungent rub is that they use. Frankly, my initial impression was that they marinated or brined their meat in liquid smoke. Their website advertises that they use charcoal, i.e. NOT wood, or even hardwood lump charcoal. In fact, there is no mention anywhere in their restaurant, website or social media of whether they use hickory, oak, pecan, or mesquite, or any other flavor of woods. And they make it a point to advertise that they use Hasty Bake charcoal grills to cook their food (Hasty Bake is based in Tulsa, and one of the owners of Burn Co. used to work at Hasty Bake). And you can clearly see the rows of Hasty Bake grills sitting in their kitchen grilling away.  It literally tastes like a much stronger, much more pungent version of burgers cooked on your backyard grill.

Even just now looking at their website, the taste has come back into my mouth. I think it's psychological now. 

This place is supposed to be the best barbecue place in Tulsa, sort of the Franklin's Barbecue of Tulsa. They only serve lunch, always have a line, sell out by 12:30 or 1:00, and people seem to be enthralled with their food in an almost cult like fashion. But I don't get it. 

The taste and tenderness was good, initially. But it shouldn't take two fracking days to get rid of it.


----------



## mneeley490

Went to their website and saw this: 

"We have always loved cooking and enjoyed the primal fulfillment of doing it over wood fire. Adam Myers experience at Tulsa based Hasty Bake Charcoal Grills, combined with Robby Corcoran’s decade plus experience in the restaurant industry comes together to create a truly distinctive flavor.

After successful endeavors as caterers, Burn Co BBQ was launched in January of 2011. Utilizing utilitarian décor and amenities, Burn Co focuses on the food, crafting a “ one of a kind”, Backyard BBQ Flavor. We cut our coleslaw by hand, trim and smoke our meats daily, and relish the finest bits and pieces of all meats. We offer local products when possible, and are always trying to figure out how to shock and wow our customers with exclusive specials."

Odd that they revere "wood fire" taste, then use charcoal. 

Sounds like you were indeed "shocked and awed", but not in the way they intended.

I will give them props though, for making fatties. I've never seen them on any other commercial BBQ list.


----------



## smokinjd

Fast forward to March 2018... I just tried the new Burn Co. location in Jenks on the River Walk. We got there 10 minutes before opening time and I expected a long line around the building, but there was no one else there.

I went with the "Happy Plate" which gets you chopped brisket / pulled pork, ribs, bologna, selection of sausage (hot links, jalapeño cheddar, kielbasa?), slice of a "fatty" and a chicken leg plus two sides. $30 I think it was? I didn't get a copy of my detailed receipt but it was close to that amount. Not bad for sharing / sampling or if you're REALLY hungry :D

I gotta say it was definitely backyard style charcoal BBQ flavor. The ribs appeared to be burned, but it was the all bark on the outside. I was hoping for sliced brisket (true test of any BBQ joint) but it was chopped. Bologna, same as I make at home (it's tough to screw up bologna!) I didn't care for the fatty just because of the texture. If you like meatloaf you'll probably love it. The mac-n-cheese had an odd flavor; maybe the cheese in it was smoked? Slaw had a peanut aftertaste to it. That's the best I can describe it.

The chef's special was an Irish stew for St. Patty's Day (off to the right there in the pic below.) I forgot to try it after filling up on the other stuff.













Burn Co. BBQ - Jenks, Oklahoma (River Walk location)



__ smokinjd
__ Mar 17, 2018



						First visit to Burn Co. BBQ on 3/17/2018
					
















Burn Co. BBQ - Jenks, Oklahoma (River Walk location)



__ smokinjd
__ Mar 17, 2018



						Happy Plate from Burn Co. BBQ
					




Overall, it was good BBQ. It was done right but not the best I've ever had. It's the flavor you'd get if you ran with just charcoal briquettes and no wood. Would I stand in line for it? Probably not. No disrespect to the owner or the operation. They have definitely spent a lot of time setting the place up and it was cool to see all the Hasty Bake grills running in the back.

Some folks around here are crazy about the place. They do have a location near downtown Tulsa on Boston Avenue. I think that one gets more traffic at lunchtime and on Friday / Saturdays.

Oh, and the smoke smell on the hands afterward, same here. Two washes with Lava soap and it's settled down a bit! :p


----------



## SonnyE

If you want it done right, you are gonna have to do it yourself.
I was thinking your first trip in Tulsa, they probably use the dust from the charcoal to get that ganuwine charcoal taste in the rub. (Charcoal is also what they flush your innerds with when you've been poisoned, maybe they were getting a jump on things?) 
Anyway, when I do it myself, and I'm not happy, I talk to that guy in the mirror. :D:rolleyes:


----------



## chopsaw

I have to say , that looks ,,, bad . Looks like he puts something on the surface of the meat to " attempt 
' the look of low slow smoked meat . The sausage looks store bought .


----------



## jcbigler

I haven't eaten at their new location in Jenks. But, In the 2 1/2 years since I started this thread, I haven't felt the urge to go back to their downtown location. 

I know they use those Hasty Bake charcoal grills, they have about a dozen of them lined up in their downtown location. And they mentioned right on their website how much charcoal they use in a week. They don't mention smoking with wood or their hickory/pecan/oak/mesquite/whatever wood flavors. They were started by a couple of guys that used to work at the Hasty Bake factory here in Tulsa. So I'm sure that's all they know how to cook with. 

It's just not the style of barbecue that all of us in the barbecue world have become accustomed to eating.


----------



## gmc2003

Unrelated but remotely similar, I remember when my daughter was about 6. I took her grocery shopping with me. When we went through the meat dept. I cut a nasty SPD(silent but deadly). I told her the meat was going bad and should be pulled from the shelves. An older couple were in the vicinity and immediately started laughing. I felt really bad, but managed to keep a straight face.  The older couple actually called the butcher over and questioned him about the smell(they must have had the same sense of humor that I had). Anyway I saw them in the checkout line and they decided to go with frozen pizza instead of some type of meat. A few weeks later my daughter and I were in a dept. store and I did the same thing, only this time I didn't say anything. She asked where the rotten meat was. We still get a chuckle out that story 25 years later.

Sorry for the highjack.  Back to your regularly scheduled program.

Chris


----------



## SonnyE

gmc2003 said:


> Unrelated but remotely similar, I remember when my daughter was about 6. I took her grocery shopping with me. When we went through the meat dept. I cut a nasty SPD(silent but deadly). I told her the meat was going bad and should be pulled from the shelves. An older couple were in the vicinity and immediately started laughing. I felt really bad, but managed to keep a straight face.  The older couple actually called the butcher over and questioned him about the smell(they must have had the same sense of humor that I had). Anyway I saw them in the checkout line and they decided to go with frozen pizza instead of some type of meat. A few weeks later my daughter and I were in a dept. store and I did the same thing, only this time I didn't say anything. She asked where the rotten meat was. We still get a chuckle out that story 25 years later.
> 
> Sorry for the highjack.  Back to your regularly scheduled program.
> 
> Chris



My Step-Daughter, Step-Son, and SIL are all capable of clearing a room.
The Daughter did a SBD in the RV once. The SIL sniffed, then sniffed again. Said "_WHAT_ is that smell?"
Then said, "Michelle! That's YOU!
You've never seen a stampede like that one was. Even our little dog ran out blowing her nose.
Needless to say, Chris, Nobody should pull your finger... LOL! ROTFLMAO!


----------



## smokeymose

So is this place supposed to have a reputation for great 'que or what? What you make at home is just as good or better than you can get at a restaurant.
Sounds like a lesson learned....


----------

